# Stronglifts - Changing from 5x5 to 3x5 question



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

It looks like I'm nearing that point but just need someone to clarify something for me.

I know that program tells you to change to 3x5 after 2 deloads on the same exercise.

But exactly how does this take place ? As it's not made very clear.

Do I:

1)

Stall stall stall

Deload by 10% and continue

Stall stall stall

Deload by 10% and continue

Stall stall stall

Change to 3x5 (with or without a deload)

Or:

2)

Stall stall stall

Deload by 10% and continue

Stall stall stall

Change to 3x5 (with or without a deload)

Also, on the session I change to 3x5, would this be deloaded or continue with the weight I stalled on ?


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm following Stronglifts too and will be deloading on my squat for the first time on Friday. I'm guessing from reading the Stronglifts Report that it's option 1 that's correct but I couldn't tell you if it's with a deload or not!

There's a Stronglifts Community message board but you have to pay for that (I'm not a member of it).


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Today's session will be my second deload or change to 3x5, depending upon which way gets the vote.


----------



## Davidmc1961 (Nov 1, 2008)

All you need to do is take a week off completely, let your body recover from the hammering. When you go back to training drop 10-15% off your previous top poundages and start from there again. You should be able to get some gaining momentum going again and go past your previous best.

Alternatively, drop from 3 x 5 or 5 x 5 or whatever you were using down to 3 x 3 for a week using the same weight.

You just need to back off for a bit and there are various ways to do this.


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Cheers David. This is week 13 of the program with cardio throughout, so maybe a week off is needed to let myself fully recover.

Also, a few days ago I bought some 0.5kg plates (not used them yet) with the idea of micro loading my way past any plateau.

Do you think that would be effective ?


----------



## Davidmc1961 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thatcca said:


> Cheers David. This is week 13 of the program with cardio throughout, so maybe a week off is needed to let myself fully recover.
> 
> Also, a few days ago I bought some 0.5kg plates (not used them yet) with the idea of micro loading my way past any plateau.
> 
> Do you think that would be effective ?


Absolutely effective mate. As linear progression becomes harder you should put on the smallest weight possible to keep gaining.

Too many people are in too much of a hurry to get the weights up, their form breaks down, they stall, get injured etc.

The body won't allow you to keep battling at 100% intensity all the time. As soon as you feel stale or your weights have stalled take a deload week.


----------

